# Using nerf guns to play with cats?



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I was thinking of getting a nerf gun -one that shoots plastic discs- to play with my cats. Not to shoot at them, obviously, but as something to run after and play fetch with (both of my cats LOVE chasing flying projectiles). 

Anyone tried this? I wasn't sure how powerful these guns are - since they're meant for kids, I would imagine they should be fairly safe. Would it hurt a cat if a shot hit them by accident?


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I can tell you, that our cat loves to chew on the foam bullets of my kids, Nerf Gun


----------



## Daisypoppy (Nov 14, 2013)

My younger cat loves to carry the nerf "bullets" around the house and hide it in corners. I think of it as carrying prey to the nest, my son thinks it's like a mother tiger carrying her baby in her mouth... Either way, she doesn't really eat it, so it's fine. As far as the shooting part, if you aim it away, it would probably be ok. It would hurt if shot from close range at sensitive body parts like face or neck. Don't think it would do serious damage, but I wouldn't give it a try to test....


----------

